# URGENT! Pet white homer needs home ASAP! New York City



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I got this email and it sounds like this little guy would make a wonderful pet for someone. It needs to find someone ASAP. So spread the word!

"I read your article abouts doves. I have a white dove I must giveaway today or tommorow. I am going to be homeless any min. He does not have a cage, he has never used one. he was found w/ bad wing last fall, he's ok now & a good pet.My name is jean, my #212-470-6090 if you know anyone in NYC for him, I think he's a homer."

Her email is [email protected]


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

That is SO Sad, I wish I could help


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have shared this on Facebook , asked my friends to share and sent a message to all my Facebook group fans... I hope someone comes forward soon!

Cynthia


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Becky,

I posted the woman's information to the Yahoo group -- New York City Pigeon Rescue Central. Seems to me a few of the people in that group would be able to respond quickly and they'd be local. I'll keep my fingers crossed that a safe, good home is found. 

Dez


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rev&George (Jun 24, 2008)

Wish I could help (but I'm not in the US), however, I've posted this in three different New York City pigeon rescue organisations, so hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to give everyone an update...

Dan from the NYCPRC Yahoo Group spoke with Jean earlier today -- she's being evicted this Friday  [Please say some prayers for her]. Dan said she may go to a shelter... maybe not. 

Dan is going to meet with her on Friday to take her white king pigeon so all is
good there. Just so you know... he's not a homer.

If I hear anything further I'll let everyone know


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's great to hear the bird will have a new home (had no idea it was a king, she just told me she thought it was a white homer, so that's all I had to go by)! It's sad about what will come of her though  I can't imagine what that must be like.


----------

